# About to arrive in France. Priority list.



## MikeandEmilyD

Hi
We fly to France in a few days. We have a 12 month visa already sorted.
We are hoping to settle in France permanently and were wondering what our priority list should be to get us in to the French system.
Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Probably the first thing to do on arrival is to take a deep breath and realize that you can't be in too big a hurry to do much of anything here. All these registrations and check ins take as long as they take - and given that we're headed into the "slow season" (i.e. the summer school holidays and vacation season) things may take a bit longer than you expect.

Probably the most "urgent" is to register your arrival with the OFII office in order to validate your visa and turn it into a "titre de séjour." You should have received some sort of information about how to do that when you received your visa - I understand it is done largely online these days. Get yourselves set up - housing, shopping for staples, phone, Internet service, etc. - and then start looking into basic services like banking, more permanent housing (if that is your plan) and await further instructions (i.e. from the OFII). Get to know your surroundings, the shops in the area and stuff like that. Anything that requires "residence" is going to require 3 months of being in France with an address and the usual "proof of residence" (utility bills and such) so that's the first round of priorities.


----------



## jweihl

I'd try and start with banking first as things like phone and internet service, rental agreements, insurance, etc are all made easier with an RIB from a european, preferably french bank. Of course it's a bit of a catch-22 as the banks will probably want to see proof of address too. You'll want to get sorted on how to use La Poste and where you can pick up packages, as so much commerce is done online and you'll surely have quite a few deliveries to manage while getting settled. 

You'll also want to try and find a primary care doctor fairly quickly. That can take time and effort, but you'll want to have that in place as soon as you can for when you're able to join assurance maladie. And, if the dreaded pass sanitaire is resurrected, you'll want a provider that can make sure your immunizations and immunization records work properly.

I know that a lot of people really want to integrate well into their new french community, and some try to shun too much dependence on anglophone expat communities, but they CAN be quite helpful in integrating and useful in solving issues locally. They're also a good source of info for english speaking medical providers etc. So, I would try and fine out if your area has a group you can at least make some contact with. Honestly, we've hooked up with a group here in Nîmes that is quite active, and that have helped us quite a bit. We've also met some delightful english speakers from around the world who are really interesting and fun. It's been a real pleasant surprise for us.


----------



## ARPC

I used Wise and the Euro account (with a Belgian IBAN/RIB) and RIB worked for all my initia social services stuff. Rather than waiting for residence/French bank account stuff, this smooths out those early things (health insurance, setting up auto-payments, etc). I haven’t found any restrictions using it, although I have a French account as well now, I use them both. Highly recommend.


----------



## bhamham

Buy a printer/scanner first thing


----------



## Nonno

ARPC said:


> I used Wise and the Euro account (with a Belgian IBAN/RIB) and RIB worked for all my initia social services stuff. Rather than waiting for residence/French bank account stuff, this smooths out those early things (health insurance, setting up auto-payments, etc). I haven’t found any restrictions using it, although I have a French account as well now, I use them both. Highly recommend.


I'm looking to move to France some time this year, and have been wondering if I can use my Wise account for the day to day stuff once there. You answered my question, so thank you , The Wise account is actually really useful when travelling. Worth looking into if you haven't already got one.


----------



## bhamham

I use my Wise card a lot but it's hit of miss at the grocery store fueling stations - mostly miss, and it doesn't work for me at the highway toll stations. EDF refused to accept it when I opened my electricity/gas account. But it worked for opening my Free internet account and my home rental insurance. I agree it's a good card to have but I would advise anyone residing in France to have a French bankcard too.


----------



## Yours truly confused

MikeandEmilyD said:


> Hi
> We fly to France in a few days. We have a 12 month visa already sorted.
> We are hoping to settle in France permanently and were wondering what our priority list should be to get us in to the French system.
> Many thanks for any help.


Somewhere near the top you need a bottle opener/corkscrew and appropriate bottles to open. Might seem a little flippant, but we have learnt that it is correct, in our little rural corner, to offer coffee first thing in the morning and thereafter beer or wine to people who do jobs for. They don’t always say yes but to offer nothing is considered impolite. Reminds me that I need to get beer supplies in for the roofer and his mate who will be starting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Crabtree

Whatever any Brit tells you always get a second opinion 
And do not employ any one who approaches you in a bar shop etc because they have heard you speaking English and claims to be a roofer/plumber/ sparky/builder etc (you definitely will not need a second opinion on this advice)


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

Bevdeforges said:


> Probably the first thing to do on arrival is to take a deep breath and realize that you can't be in too big a hurry to do much of anything here. All these registrations and check ins take as long as they take - and given that we're headed into the "slow season" (i.e. the summer school holidays and vacation season) things may take a bit longer than you expect.
> 
> Probably the most "urgent" is to register your arrival with the OFII office in order to validate your visa and turn it into a "titre de séjour." You should have received some sort of information about how to do that when you received your visa - I understand it is done largely online these days. Get yourselves set up - housing, shopping for staples, phone, Internet service, etc. - and then start looking into basic services like banking, more permanent housing (if that is your plan) and await further instructions (i.e. from the OFII). Get to know your surroundings, the shops in the area and stuff like that. Anything that requires "residence" is going to require 3 months of being in France with an address and the usual "proof of residence" (utility bills and such) so that's the first round of priorities.


Hi Bev
As suggested I have validated our visa but we seem to be in a bit of a no mans land at the moment. I tried to open a bank account today but apparently we can't do that till we have an identity card. We did get an identity number when we validated the visa but apparently this was not enough. Any help as to how we can get an identity card would be appreciated. I know things will be difficult for a while and we only speak beginners French. Not many of the locals seem to speak any English and rightly so. We are loving it here in Saintes already and are prepared for the long haul of getting in to the system. 
Should we be trying to get in to the health system yet?
Many thanks for your help.
Mike and Emily


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK - this is what I meant about slowing down and taking things in their turn. With your visa validated, it's your visa that serves as your "titre de séjour" (residence permit), roughly equivalent to the French carte d'identité. For a bank account, you should be able to work with your national identity card - however, the Brits don't have national i.d.s (I think I remember that you're both Brits) so you'll have to show your passports anywhere you are asked for an identity card. Along with that, you'll need proof of residence (utility bill for your address, etc.).

I'm not sure how the visa validation process works these days, but I have heard that it is done online. If that is the case, then you need to save copies of every piece of confirmation or correspondence you get during the process. I think they may ultimately "confirm" the validation of your titre de séjour in some manner so that you can use the visa in your passport as the titre de séjour/i.d.

Opening a bank account will require taking an appointment, and perhaps a bit of "negotiation" with the person you meet with regarding the "closest equivalent" to whatever documents they say they require. Normally, you make an appointment and get a list of the documents they want you to bring with you. 

As far as the health care system goes, you're far too early. You will need to have 3 months of documented residence - again, utility bills, rent receipts, whatever else, plus again whatever is on the list of documents the CPAM gives you. (Further negotiation may also be necessary - or just good faith attempt to offer "the closest thing you've got")

You really can't rush things - and whenever you possibly can, start out in your best beginner French. Don't be afraid to print off web pages or other information in French related to what you're trying to accomplish or use a translation site (Google Translate or the freebie version of DeepL) to print out a few phrases and point to the printed version if you have to. You feel like a real fool, but the initial effort can buy you lots of help and good will.


----------



## Nunthewiser

MikeandEmilyD said:


> Hi Bev
> As suggested I have validated our visa but we seem to be in a bit of a no mans land at the moment. I tried to open a bank account today but apparently we can't do that till we have an identity card. We did get an identity number when we validated the visa but apparently this was not enough. Any help as to how we can get an identity card would be appreciated. I know things will be difficult for a while and we only speak beginners French. Not many of the locals seem to speak any English and rightly so. We are loving it here in Saintes already and are prepared for the long haul of getting in to the system.
> Should we be trying to get in to the health system yet?
> Many thanks for your help.
> Mike and Emily


Only one bank refusal? Don't give up- keep trying. Another bank might have no issue with you. If you are Brits, call Credit Agricole Britline and see if they can help you.


----------



## GraceS

I recently went through the French bank account process. Here is what I found: it is much easier if you have a local recommendation for/introduction to a specific banker. There are lots of ways to get this. For example, some on the forum have mentioned hiring a relocation agent for this as a one-off service. Or you can try meeting local residents who could recommend/introduce.

In your case, for example, I see that in your town of Saintes, there is an AVF Chapter, AVF being a government-supported organization that welcomes newcomers and offers activities. According to the website, avf-saintes - Saintes , your AVF offers both beginner French and conversational English classes. If you joined that French class, you could boost your language skills and probably get all kinds of recommendations. And if you offer to participate in/assist with the English class, you'd meet lots of local French folks. 

Yes, implementing the above suggestion will take a bit of time. But do you actually need your French bank account today? When I asked myself this question, I realized that, thanks to my US credit cards and my Wise Euro account, the first time I'd actually need a French bank account would be for submitting my CPAM application, which I could not even start until I had been in France for three months.

Take Bev's advice. Slow down. It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Peasant

bhamham said:


> Buy a printer/scanner first thing


An excellent idea. A 100€ inkjet/scanner will be fine but you will need something to print up, sign, and scan a number of forms during your first six months. If you have the extra space (vertically) I'd suggest a Brother DCP-L2530DW laser printer. It will print (on both sides of the paper), scan, copy and do it all via WiFi so any computer in the flat/house can access it. Laser printers are much cheaper per print than inkjets. It's about €175 from Amazon.


----------



## Bevdeforges

GraceS said:


> AVF being a government-supported organization that welcomes newcomers and offers activities


As someone who was active in AVF for a LONG time, just a couple of comments. AVF isn't actually "government-supported" (at least not in the US sense). It's basically a network of not for profit volunteer associations with a common charter and purpose/function - i.e. to welcome newcomers to an area and to help them get integrated into the community. Most, if not all, AVF groups are affiliated with the town governments (i.e. the mairie's office) and usually receive a modest stipend/subvention from the town budget. 

It may have changed in recent years, but technically the AVF doesn't offer language "classes" but rather conversation groups and language practice activities. Though practically speaking everyone refers to the "English classes" or sometimes "French classes" the groups offer. The point is that whatever activities are on offer, the goal is to help newcomers get to know people in the area. And offering to "help out" with the language activities - or any other activity that interests you - is one of the best ways to get to know some people (particularly French folks looking to "practice their English") and get local references and referrals to banks, doctors, businesses and all that other good stuff you need when you first arrive. You may even get someone to offer to go with you to various administrative appointments to help translate. (Unofficially, of course.)

Most AVFs (and other volunteer associations in France) shut down over the summer - certainly during July and August - so now is the time to contact any local group before the summer void. If you miss connecting with them now, things start back up (with a bang, usually) in September. Look for signs posted concerning a "Forum des associations" where you can see the full array of associations available in town.


----------



## GraceS

Bev, thank you for these clarifications about AVF!


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

Bevdeforges said:


> OK - this is what I meant about slowing down and taking things in their turn. With your visa validated, it's your visa that serves as your "titre de séjour" (residence permit), roughly equivalent to the French carte d'identité. For a bank account, you should be able to work with your national identity card - however, the Brits don't have national i.d.s (I think I remember that you're both Brits) so you'll have to show your passports anywhere you are asked for an identity card. Along with that, you'll need proof of residence (utility bill for your address, etc.).
> 
> I'm not sure how the visa validation process works these days, but I have heard that it is done online. If that is the case, then you need to save copies of every piece of confirmation or correspondence you get during the process. I think they may ultimately "confirm" the validation of your titre de séjour in some manner so that you can use the visa in your passport as the titre de séjour/i.d.
> 
> Opening a bank account will require taking an appointment, and perhaps a bit of "negotiation" with the person you meet with regarding the "closest equivalent" to whatever documents they say they require. Normally, you make an appointment and get a list of the documents they want you to bring with you.
> 
> As far as the health care system goes, you're far too early. You will need to have 3 months of documented residence - again, utility bills, rent receipts, whatever else, plus again whatever is on the list of documents the CPAM gives you. (Further negotiation may also be necessary - or just good faith attempt to offer "the closest thing you've got")
> 
> You really can't rush things - and whenever you possibly can, start out in your best beginner French. Don't be afraid to print off web pages or other information in French related to what you're trying to accomplish or use a translation site (Google Translate or the freebie version of DeepL) to print out a few phrases and point to the printed version if you have to. You feel like a real fool, but the initial effort can buy you lots of help and good will.


Hi Bev and many thanks. We have had a few great moments already trying to make ourselves understood and the locals really do appreciate the effort. We are in airbnb for 2 months so not sure if our receipt would count as a bill but we will see. Thanks again. Mike and Emily


bhamham said:


> Buy a printer/scanner first thing


Hi. Buying a printer was a priority lol.


----------

